# Late Report - Atlantic Highlands NJ



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Went out of AH on 10/9, 10/10 and 10/11 on the Prowler. Sunday night was an all out slaughter of big blues, all you want 10 pounds and up, chumming fresh bunker, you could not keep them off once your bait was down 15-20 feet. Mates barely needed to toss the chum the blood dripping off the back of the boat was all that was need to maintain interest. We came home 2 hours early, 200-300 hundred blues to show for the trip. We caught all of our fish on light tackle - 6 foot medium action Ugly Sticks with 17 pound cord. 

Next two mornings we were off the bottom fish. Me an my Dad bagged about 20 keepers per day, a tog a piece and the rest were tasty porgies. The bite was non-stop, the trick was figuring out when to set the hook. The small fish were on us like stink on poop, I rebaited somewhere around 300 - 500 times on Monday. Mates said 20 people used 7 bushels of bait clams - Wow. Tuesday we did not have that problem, thankfully. Great trip and the weather could not be beat.

Stan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds like ya had a great trip Stan. Congrats.


----------

